# How bad is the 2 weeks of no Cytomel before RAI?



## wshelley

Here's my quick history:
36 YO male, nodule on right side of thyroid discovered in Feb. 2011, biopsy showed papillary carcinoma. I had a full thyroidectomy on Mar. 30, 2011 and biopsy showed papillary tumor on right side (3.7 cm) and on the left side (2mm). I am currently on Cytomel until April 26, 2011 and then must stop for the two weeks prior to my full body scan and RAI treatment.

So, my question is - how bad is the second week of no thyroid hormone? I would like to continue working right up until the big RAI dose that will put me into isolation. I will say that I have felt almost completely normal since the surgery while taking the Cytomel, but the only story I have gotten so far is that the 2nd week without thyroid meds was "hell on earth". Does anyone have a different experience to share? Also how long after starting the Synthroid post RAI does it take to start feeling normal again?


----------



## Andros

wshelley said:


> Here's my quick history:
> 36 YO male, nodule on right side of thyroid discovered in Feb. 2011, biopsy showed papillary carcinoma. I had a full thyroidectomy on Mar. 30, 2011 and biopsy showed papillary tumor on right side (3.7 cm) and on the left side (2mm). I am currently on Cytomel until April 26, 2011 and then must stop for the two weeks prior to my full body scan and RAI treatment.
> 
> So, my question is - how bad is the second week of no thyroid hormone? I would like to continue working right up until the big RAI dose that will put me into isolation. I will say that I have felt almost completely normal since the surgery while taking the Cytomel, but the only story I have gotten so far is that the 2nd week without thyroid meds was "hell on earth". Does anyone have a different experience to share? Also how long after starting the Synthroid post RAI does it take to start feeling normal again?


Welcome to the board!










It won't be a pleasant experience but I think you can manage to do it. I am so sorry about the cancer but truly ever so glad you are being properly taken care of.

How was this discovered? Did you know something was wrong? And then went to the doc?


----------



## Jaimee

I don't have experience going hypo as I was able to get the Thyrogen shots instead. But wanted to stop by to tell you I'm sorry you're facing this right now... but it WILL be ok! It takes awhile, and expect a lot of emotions to come up with treatment and it can take awhile to get your levels normalized after, but then things get so much better. Hang in there!


----------



## wshelley

Andros,
I went to the doctor for 2 reasons. 1) I had a lump in my throat that got big enough that It rubbed on my esophagus each time I swallowed. At the time I had no idea it was my thyroid. 2) I was having extremely high libido issues. I am at the top of the scale on that one, but this was extreme. My wife and I both knew it was something unusual going on.

My family doctor quickly zeroed in on the nodule on my right side and sent me for an ultrasound, then a fine needle aspiration biopsy, then surgery. I went to the Mayo clinic in AZ and had a fantastic surgeon and support staff there. My first endo was a jerk, but I have since found another endo with whom we are much happier. The tumor on my left side was a surprise during surgery and was also found to be papillary carcinoma. They didn't take any lymph nodes, as the ultrasounds didn't show anything unusual. They did manage to save my parathyroids, but biopsied two of them as well. Those came back benign.

Thanks for the answers and support! I am glad to have found this forum!

wshelley


----------



## Andros

wshelley said:


> Andros,
> I went to the doctor for 2 reasons. 1) I had a lump in my throat that got big enough that It rubbed on my esophagus each time I swallowed. At the time I had no idea it was my thyroid. 2) I was having extremely high libido issues. I am at the top of the scale on that one, but this was extreme. My wife and I both knew it was something unusual going on.
> 
> My family doctor quickly zeroed in on the nodule on my right side and sent me for an ultrasound, then a fine needle aspiration biopsy, then surgery. I went to the Mayo clinic in AZ and had a fantastic surgeon and support staff there. My first endo was a jerk, but I have since found another endo with whom we are much happier. The tumor on my left side was a surprise during surgery and was also found to be papillary carcinoma. They didn't take any lymph nodes, as the ultrasounds didn't show anything unusual. They did manage to save my parathyroids, but biopsied two of them as well. Those came back benign.
> 
> Thanks for the answers and support! I am glad to have found this forum!
> 
> wshelley


We are very glad you are here with us and I mean that literally and figuratively.

What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much per day? How is your calcium since the parathyroids were jostled around a bit?

Have you had your testosterone lab work done? Most men with thyroid disease do find that takes a dive so you would want to check that also.

Thank God the papillary cancer did not spread to the lymph nodes. Unlucky to have this happen but very very lucky to have caught it in time. Yes, indeed!


----------



## wshelley

I am temporarily on Cytomel 50 mcg/day for a few more days, then the 2 weeks of no meds before the scan. My calcium levels were pretty low right after surgery, so I was on calcium supplements, but the levels are back to normal and I am weaning myself off the calcium.

They drew blood this past week for my testosterone levels (and a couple other things I can't remember). I expect the results on Monday.

Now just waiting for the scan and RAI on May 11th!

Thanks again,
wshelley


----------



## Andros

wshelley said:


> I am temporarily on Cytomel 50 mcg/day for a few more days, then the 2 weeks of no meds before the scan. My calcium levels were pretty low right after surgery, so I was on calcium supplements, but the levels are back to normal and I am weaning myself off the calcium.
> 
> They drew blood this past week for my testosterone levels (and a couple other things I can't remember). I expect the results on Monday.
> 
> Now just waiting for the scan and RAI on May 11th!
> 
> Thanks again,
> wshelley


Cytomel has a half-life of a little less than 72 hours depending on the person's level of activity. I believe you will make it just under the wire.

You like math?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-life


----------



## Andros

Andros said:


> Cytomel has a half-life of a little less than 72 hours depending on the person's level of activity. I believe you will make it just under the wire.
> 
> You like math?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-life


We will be waiting for May 11 w/you. Sorry you have to go through this but I am confident you are going to snap back better than ever before.

It is interesting to note that most of us with autoimmune problems end up heathier than many others w/o because we make up our minds to change our life-styles, health habits, eating habits and so on.

This is true what I have just told you. Go for the gold; you will have a long and healthy life ahead.


----------

